

Hacker News Singapore Meet-Up - eru

In the UK I enjoyed the Hacker News meet-ups in London and occasionally Cambridge.  Having moved to Singapore in late 2012 and noticing some of our HN users around here, too, I thought we might want to set up a meet up, too.<p>Depending on how many people want to come, I can readily provide space in Tiong Bahru for a few people.  Please comment for ideas.
======
elfgoh
For reference I have cross posted to some other hsg e groups

[https://www.facebook.com/groups/hackerspacesg/permalink/1015...](https://www.facebook.com/groups/hackerspacesg/permalink/10151384250746680/)

[http://groups.google.com/group/hackerspacesg/browse_thread/t...](http://groups.google.com/group/hackerspacesg/browse_thread/thread/ca838f0c72ed2093)

------
ValentineC
I've been toying with the idea of organising a meetup for months. Glad to see
someone else taking it up!

Shall we start with just meeting for drinks/coffee? I don't think we should do
something formal like HNLondon until/if we ever get to their sizes. (Though
having companies sponsor pizza/beer is always a plus!)

------
ahonhn
Great to see something happening in my part of the world! I assume the date /
venue will be posted here once its decided?

------
ruiwen
There's also HackerspaceSG that we could use as a space if we needed =)

------
rendykstan
Let's get some dates going since we already have the venue.

------
hboon
We can just grab a drink for a start?

------
eru
Sorry, for the lack of replies. I was too busy.

I'll email you all individually.

